# Molds and other equipment



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

What molds are you using? Did you make your own or did you buy them? If you made them, how did you make them? I love making soap and I have people that want it but molds are a problem. I was using a 9x13 cake pan but I'm not getting "pretty" bars out. 

Also, what are ya'll using to cut the bars? Weigh them? Etc....


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm in love with my Misty Creek 16 bar slab mold. It came with a cutter. It has to be lined, which can be a bit of a pain, but not too bad. One of these days I'd like to get a log mold too, for layered soaps.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i built a simple wooden box as a log mold. i have to line it with freezer papper, which is indeed a pain. it works well though. when i get caught up on the summertime chores, i plan to make a mold either with removable sides using threaded stock and wing nuts, or i will experiment with plexiglass to make inserts for a typical log mold. i am not sure of the lye will react to the plexiglass and discolor the soap, but i will find out, lol.

to cut the logs, i made a wooden device with a movable stop and a slot for a drywall/spackle knife. 

check out the pics...

*soap cutter*


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I made a simple log mold that I line with parchment paper. I cut mine with a kitchen bread scraper and a miter box that I purchased on sale from a hardware store. 
Dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I started out with molds I made from the chestnutfarm.com website.

I've used various items in the past.

I currently have a couple of Rita Richards' slab molds 
http://www.kelseiscreations.com/page3.html

and a Quad vertical column mold from http://www.forcraftssake.com/


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought some lengths of the u-channel that vinyl siding and windows guys put around a 2x4 to frame around windows. Actually the guy gave it to me for free because he'd never heard of anyone making soap before.

A friend cut me some blocks of 2x4 to be moveable stoppers, so I can pour as much as I want. I line it with parchment paper.

The depth of the channel is only about an inch and a half, so I just cut the bars three inches wide to make a nice 3x4x1" bar.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i use some i bought at hobby lobby (on sale)
i also use loaf pans
plastic shoe boxes
plastic frozen juice containers (old orchard brand)
i just cut w/a knife, but i'm not looking to sell.


----------



## DivinityGardens (Jul 18, 2007)

I use a box that some of my canning jars came in and line it with freezer paper. This makes for a nice slab mold. I finally learned how to line it with minimal creases in the paper which of course end up in the soap.  My bars are cut using a scraper tool that you scrape a large stove grill with.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

My dad made me a long, wooden mold with drop down sides. He also lined it with laminate so that the soap was nice and smooth; no freezer paper wrinkles. Only problem with that is the soap gets pretty hot and the glue softened, allow the laminate pieces to come out. Which...turned out to be a blessing, as I could then take them out for cleaning!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I have a few Kelsei molds like the one's that Cyndi posted the link and a couple small log molds from Upland http://www.uplandsoapfactory.com/store/home.php

I use a cutter that my fil made for me for the log molds.


----------

